
LIVE – over 200k protesting in Romania over abusive politicians - chimen
https://www.privesc.eu/Arhiva/73194/Protest--NU-Legii-Amnistiei-si-Gratierii--D--Day-
======
visarga
The protest is about the principal ex-communist party (called P.S.D), that won
the parliamentary elections two months ago, and then passed a law
decriminalizing corruption and freeing their corrupt party members from prison
or ongoing cases. People have had enough of corruption and stealing.

